# 10 does to kidnap in the next month!!



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Gearing up for a busy month as I have 5 Nubian and 5 boer does due beginning with the first one this week any time now! She is my best milk producer and she is huge!! Any guesses on how many babies she had in there??? And is it normal for one side of her udder to fill up before the other? I've never had her be lopsided like this before??  Here is my big girl Rhonda, will post pics as all my girls get close and then deliver


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm betting 3...maybe 4. :laugh:

Going to busy busy at your place!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my, she's huge!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I am guessing 4! She had triplets last year that all weighed around 8 1/2 lbs each and she is bigger this year, so we shall see!! Lol


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok Rhonda kidded last night with Quads,1-doeling 7 lbs, 3- bucklings, the biggest was 9 lb 14oz, 8lbs 14oz and 7lb 6 oz. this poor girl had over 33lbs of kids in her plus afterbirth etc! Will post pics in daylight today


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is her bunch o kids:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on the kids! Did her udder straighten out? I've had that happen before, but it never corrects, it's a pregnancy stress thing.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Isn't it against the law to kidnap goats???? :laugh:


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

What a trooper! Gorgeous babies~congrats!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Unfortunately her udder is still very lopsided! She does have milk in it but it's only about 1/3 of what the other side is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here is doe #2. I wasn't sure when she was bred and I had no idea she was ready, she is a ff and her udder looked like it was just starting to form! Luckily I was out cleaning pens and saw she was in labor. Kind of bummed because I thought for sure she had 2, but only a single little doeling. She is adorable though!! Here is mom and daughter


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG!!!! Those EARS


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...she's precious!!!


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It may only be 1 but she looks pretty perfect. The other 4 look great also. Is the doeling the brown one and the boys are all 3 black?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Isn't it against the law to kidnap goats???? :laugh:


That's what I was thinking! Why are you so publicly announcing your illegal intentions on the internet? You're gonna be busy for sure, kidnapping all of them and keeping the police off of your tail.

Congratulations on the kids thus far! I wish I could get some quads-we had some the second year we had goats but the last one was born dead.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I know stupid auto correct!!!! Lol and I couldn't figure out how to edit the title! Oh well hopefully the police won't be onto me until all have been kidnapped . 
@RPC yes the light colored one of the quads is the little doeling

And the kidnapping, I mean kidding continues! Lol looked out into the pasture this afternoon and saw our first boer kid of the season had been born! Mom had her all cleaned off and the little girl was up nursing already!! Here she is with her mama.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She looks like a thick girl congrats


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Your kids all look fantastic and thrifty so far! Show us the sires when you get a chance  Can't wait to see the rest of the kidnappings.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

The sire of the quads has Black Mesa Ranch and Goldwaithe in him! 









The sire for the single birth spotted Nubian is also from Black Mesa Ranch









I no longer have the buck I used to breed my boer does, so don't have a pic of him


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok on Saturday one of our ff boer does gave birth! we got twins, the chocolate one is a doeling ( l think she is a keeper) and the other is a buckling


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for continued cuteness!!!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Came home this afternoon to another boer doe in labor! Another brown doeling and traditional buckling!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! that second red doeling looks pretty wide and stocky!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Love the solid!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Fell behind posting cause everyone was having kids so close together! Kidding season ended a week ago here! All 7 Nubians and 5 boers have kidded. Ended up with 8 doelings and 7 bucklings for the Nubians and 6 doelings and 2 bucklings for the boers. Here are pics of my last 3 Nubians and 2 boers and their kids


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That first kid is stunning!
Love the face on the first Boer pictured  So cute!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...the floppy ears! They're all adorable!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

@Cedar Point Kikos, yes the black and white spotted kid is very nice, would rather he was a doeling though!! Lol


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

And I was hoping for more boer bucks but very happy with how all the kids etc look and am going to keep all the doelings to double our herd size. Sold out buck and am waiting to find a nice big spotted boer buckling to buy!!


----------

